
Another Cat in the Wall - benbreen
https://www.laphamsquarterly.org/roundtable/another-cat-wall
======
war1025
When I was a child, a family of kittens got trapped in the wall of my
Grandpa's shop. Their mother had made their nest in the loft above the shop,
and somehow or another, they'd fallen down into the wall, possibly trying to
run away when they got spooked. I don't remember whether they ended up cutting
a hole in the wall to get them out or if it was too late by then and they just
left them. I was probably five or six at the time.

~~~
jhallenworld
I know someone who rescued a stuck kitten (from behind a fridge)- he had to go
to the hospital. Unhappy kittens are sharp on five sides :-)

------
aliswe
In sweden people used to bury dead babies under tresholds and walls.
Apparently its called intramurial burial.

